# Nur 100MBit/s trotz Gigabit-LAN



## Vesanius (17. August 2019)

Mein PC (MB GIGABYTE H97-HD3) hängt per brandneuem Cat.6 an einem Gigabit LAN-Port des Routers. Unter Status der Verbindung von Windows wird als Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s angezeigt. Unter den Adaptereinstellungen sind 1GB/s Vollduplex gesetzt. Ich habe den Realtek LAN Treiber deinstalliert, neu gestartet und wieder installiert. Keine Besserung. Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Ist es auch ein Cat6 Kabel?


----------



## Vesanius (17. August 2019)

Ja, aber ein ungeschirmtes 20 Meter Flachband-Kabel von Aliexpress. Hätte ich mir noch denken können... Werde mir ein S/FTP von Roline holen.


----------



## v3nom (17. August 2019)

Fritzbox? Ist der Port am Router auf Gigabit gestellt?


----------



## gekipptesBit (18. August 2019)

Ist dein Adapter auch in der Software des Treibers auf 1000Mps/Vollduplex eingestellt?

Wenn nicht schau hier:
Killer e2200 steht bei Speed&Duplex nur die 100Mbps zur Auswahl

...und dort...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gekipptesBit (18. August 2019)

Schau mal zuerst hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. August 2019)

Was für ein Router ist es?
Probiere bitte direkt am Router, ob es da geht.
Teste auch mal das Kabel mit einem Kabeltester.


----------

